
Groupon fix for furniture shoppers ends only in a bad trip - georgecmu
http://www.washingtonpost.com/wp-dyn/content/article/2010/10/18/AR2010101804965.html?waporef=obinsite
======
kls
I wondered when this one was coming. Furniture companies are notorious for
giving you the best deal for them. Now they have exposed how to game Groupon I
wonder how many will follow suit. I have always wondered if Groupon has a plan
for once someone got wise and started raising rates on their items while a
Groupon coupon was in effect. I figured it would be someone like a furniture
company that would do so. Raise all the prices, put them on sale the week
before the coupon is valid, then have the "sale" expire once the coupon
becomes valid.

